# Financial planning firm



## faline (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm 29, working for the government, and feel its past time to start planning for my retirement. I've used IG in the past for investments but do not feel comfortable with my advisor or the company.

Has anyone had any experience with Rochebanyan? 

Thanks for any feedback
Faline


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Never heard of them. I note, however, that they are an MFDA firm, which means they sell mutual funds, and cannot sell individual stocks or ETFs.


----------

